# electrics



## billymacs (Nov 22, 2011)

HI.I have a 1989 fiat/swift kontiki.
it will not start on key but will start with a push.
done all wire checks cant find any faults.
no spark when tried on key but runs perfect when started on push.

Any thoughts Please.
Cheers Billy.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Some help perhaps.
My previous MH was of same era. Broke down in France with same symptoms. Went to French auto-electrician who immediately located a thin cable connection near to the battery . pushed it firmly together and problem ended, after two years of occasionally refusing to start.
Alan


----------



## Gerry2284 (Oct 28, 2011)

I had the same problem it turned out to be an old alarm gone faulty. Hope this helps.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Good grief!!!!!


Push starting a Kontiki - rather you than me


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Check wiring to starter solenoid


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

On my 1999 Swift Royale Ensigne I had an intermittent fault when trying to start the engine, happened frequently when I stopped the engine and tried to restart it.

It was discovered that the earth cable from the battery to the starter was split into 2 parts with a joint using the bolts that held on the sump cover, there was no locking nut on the bolt and vibration cause it to loosen, once I replaced it with the correct bolt and washer it "never" happened again in 8yrs x 120000 miles

Bob


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Billy

Under the dash on the old Ducato's there are white connection blocks from the ignition. Its quite common for there to be a bad connections there. Hope that helps.

Phil


----------



## billymacs (Nov 22, 2011)

HI, Thanks Very fast replys
will try these tips at w/end.
will report my findings.
THANKS AGAIN 
Billy.


----------



## billymacs (Nov 22, 2011)

HI. Got it sorted.
It was the 3pin plug that supplies the ecu and coil 
was full of water, dried it and sealed it.
all ok now.
Thanks for your help
Cheers Billy from N.Ireland.


----------

